# Earthquake in Haiti



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

As many of you know, I went to Haiti to visit our sister parish there just outside of Hinche, Haiti. Today there was an earthquake that hit near Port au Prince. Please join me in praying and sending good thoughts and wishes to the people of Haiti. I met some of the most amazing, loving, smart, and kind people! Lovely children, hardworking and welcoming people.

Unless you've been there, the poverty is unimaginable. They are the poorest country in the western hemisphere and it shows, just getting through each day is a struggle for the people. My heart is breaking for what they're going through.

This is the short update from the leader of our group:

"The only thing I can do now is pray and hope for the best," the ambassador to the US, Raymond Joseph

An earthquake measuring 7.0 hit just outside Port au Prince today just before 5:00pm. A 6.0 after-shock hit shortly after. This is a major catastrophe for any country, but especially for Haiti. Buildings are not built for any kind of quake, healthcare is extremely insufficient, the hospital is destroyed, there is very little electricity to provide lighting for rescue operations throughout the night, and rescue operations are antiquated causing extended periods of time for victims to remain trapped or buried in rubble.

We have not heard from our parish in Bassin-Zim nor our friends in Port au Prince as of 7:30pm this evening. We do not expect to hear from anyone for some time. The best thing we can do right now is to pray.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm with you! :angel:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Our church also has a sister parish in Haiti, and many of my friends have been there. I will be waiting and praying...........................


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I heard about this today, and it's so sad. Those people were already struggling so much, and now this.... I hope there will be a lot of miracles in Haiti.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Been praying since I heard the news. For anyone who may be interested the organization, Food For the Poor, has been very involved in Haiti for many years, bringing relief and hope to the people there. My DSIL has traveled with them on a number of occasions. They do good work and are there right now providing assistance. If you'd like to help the Haitians through this devastation, you can send contributions to them. I can attest to their integrity.

Here's the link to their website: Food For the Poor


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been watching this on the news and it is heartwrenching. I am trying to do something at work to get some donations together.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, I have been thinking of you and sister parish since I heard the news this morning. My thoughts are with all those affected by this earthquake.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Secure donations can also be made through Catholic Relief Services at https://secure.crs.org/site/Donation2?df_id=3181&3181.donation=form1. If you're uncomfortable donating to them due to that fact that they're a Catholic organization I'd suggest reading a bit about what they do all around the world. The Red Cross is also asking for monetary donations and there's the link above that Leslie posted, Food for the Poor.

You can't imagine the level of poverty that these people live in every day. Most families survive on a few dollars a MONTH. Anything that can be donated will help but please, don't forget to pray.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

My heart aches for these poor people. Such suffering is unimaginable. My prayers and donation are going out to them.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Joyce-Where is your sister parish located? Ours is just outside of Hinche in Bassin-Zim.

We've heard from our contact in Port au Prince and he said things are very bad but he and his family are safe. He said he has yet to see an aid worker and there's no power or phone service.

The priest in Bassin-Zim let us know that their village is safe but many people had family members in Port au Prince and they haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with the people of Haiti and with those joining in with aid. I'm so hoping that somehow there will be some kind of organization so the aid response can make the biggest impact and help the most people.

Another group that always amazes me with their selfless work is Doctors Without Borders.

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just saw a news report about a group from Virginia going over with search and rescue dogs. It's so wonderful to see so many offering help.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

It is so hard and frustrating for all to the help to the people. The infrastructure has to be repair some to get the good and supplies where it is need. I just got and update from Partners in Health and they are in Port Au Prince and are now trying to set up some medical facilities in some of the outlaying towns that have been neglected. I pray!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The team we're in contact with is doing the same, they're going to some of the smaller towns outside of PaP to try to help there. It's expected that many people formerly living in PaP will now move into the mountains and Central Plateau looking for somewhere to live which will affect those villages. This is going to take quite a long time to see the long term issues caused by the earthquake.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This tragedy has touched the city of Montreal here very deeply. Apparently, about 90% of Haitians living in Canada are in the province of Quebec so you can imagine that it seems like everyone here has some connection with people from this poor country. So many people have no way of getting any news of their loved ones. 

The talks and news footage of violence worries me. People get desperate when they're starving and afraid. The fact that hundreds of prisoners are out loose on the streets is enough to worry about too! 

Prayers being said for all.


----------

